# jd sexing arguement.



## roman_back (May 8, 2007)

as the theroy goes.. a jd with little or no spangles on the jaw plate is a male and a female has all the blue correct??? :-?


----------



## roman_back (May 8, 2007)

nobody can back me on this????


----------



## skwestle (May 24, 2007)

Yes after they reach about 2 in you can tell the females apart by the blue on the jaw.


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

I will add to that and say that the blue spangling that females have is very splotchy and thick. Sometimes the females lower gill plate is solid blue. Males sometimes do have blue spots on the lower portion on the gill plate, but it is usually very uniform and neat. Single spots, not heavy spangling.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I like the word â€˜splotchesâ€™ to describe the blue on the females gill plates. The shape of the splotches are often irregular but can also be simple small dots. They are somewhat refractive, but do not appear metallic like the spangles doâ€¦

I have females with very very little (but some) splotches near the gill plateâ€¦

I have males with spangles (metallic looking) very near the bottom of the gill plateâ€¦

In some fish, the blue splotches are obviousâ€¦ in some fish the lack of blue on the gill plate is obviousâ€¦ but on other fish it can be very hard to tell. Sometimes they have very small round blue spots very near the bottom of the gill plate but not right on the edgeâ€¦Usually in time, as the fish matures, the splotches (or lack of) settles in and becomes easier to distinguish.

I have had many 2â€


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey Toby, I got a nice female JD in as a rescue


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm up to my eyeballs in Dempseys right now  And holding out in search of Wild Caught ones... But thanks...

Roman_back, If you could post a pic we could give you our thoughts. How big is the fish your trying to sex?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## roman_back (May 8, 2007)




----------



## roman_back (May 8, 2007)

im just having a disagreement with some people on another forum. and i told them the only true and definate way to tell is to vent the fish. but they are saying that the females have the bare gill plate and the males have all the splotches. where as on this forum its the opposite


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

To me the pic you posted looks like two males squabbling...

I'll admit that there is room for error with the gill plate method... Venting is the more reliable method, but at the same time a novice can very easily make a mistake when venting...

But they do have the blue splotches backwards... without a doubt females have the blue splotches on the gill plate and the males are pale...


----------



## MacFish (Jan 4, 2006)

> Posted: Thu Jul 03, 2008 9:00 am Post subject:
> To me the pic you posted looks like two males squabbling...





> .......but at the same time a novice can very easily make a mistake when venting...


Ditto on both statements! Of the 4 "female" JD's my LFS vented for me, only 1 is actually female


----------



## chevyII (May 17, 2004)

This is my male and female with the larger being the male. The Closeup is my male. I was not able to get a decent close up of my female for you to compare.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice looking jack ChevyII

Keep in mind there's always exceptions to every rule, usually the gill plate is reliable though. Females will have the color and it'll be more defined.


----------



## Yankeejack (Dec 29, 2007)

Chevy, those are some really nice JDs. The coloring is really great! It'd be great to spawn those with an EB to bring those genetics into the EB gene pool!


----------



## skwestle (May 24, 2007)

I would agree with Yankee that is a very nice pair you have


----------



## csriram45 (Jul 18, 2006)

I agree with YJ...Thats an awesome jd... looks almost like and ebjd.. excellent specimen to for breeding with an ebjd.....


----------



## chevyII (May 17, 2004)

Thanks, here is a few more pictures of him. I wouldn't even know who has EB's to breed around here.

His only downfall is he got a split rear fin at an early age and it never corrected. He is about 8" and a fat pig.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

He is an excellent looking fish Chevyâ€¦

â€¦He is also a challenge to the idea that males do not have blue on the gill plate. Itâ€™s obvious in these pics that he does, but I would like to point out how the bottom of his gill plates have less blue coloring than anywhere else in this area. The background coloring also looks a little paler.

So although he does break the normâ€¦ he also reflects symptoms of the normâ€¦

Darn impressive fish Chevyâ€¦


----------

